# Video Review: Steelforce Phathead



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I recently tested out the Steelforce Phathead. I was so impressed with this head it is now my broadhead of choice for hunting. It is well constructed and I am getting perfect arrow flight.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I shot a small buck with the Phathead a few days ago. I shot a little low and left and ended up getting both leg bones. The phathead broke them both. I didn't get a complete pass through but I am only shooting 58 lbs and 27.5" draw so I was impressed. The deer went 80 yards and piled up. The bleeder blades were bent but the main blade was in good shape and after a little touch up will be back in my quiver. I love these heads


----------

